# Very Slow Page Loads



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

For the past 3 weeks I've been experiencing intermittent slow page loads here at TCF. I'm soaking in it now. This is very similar to the problem from just over a year ago. Often pages will never load, or they may take several minutes to do so. I can't find a common denominator for when these slow downs occur. And they can last for a few minutes or several hours.

Running a constant ping to TCF during these time results in the following:



Spoiler



PING tivocommunity.com (72.9.159.160): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=0 ttl=53 time=15.935 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=19.073 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=18.180 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
Request timeout for icmp_seq 4
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=5 ttl=53 time=16.084 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=6 ttl=53 time=63.619 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=7 ttl=53 time=62.188 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=8 ttl=53 time=19.219 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 9
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=10 ttl=53 time=20.225 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 11
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=12 ttl=53 time=57.527 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 13
Request timeout for icmp_seq 14
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=15 ttl=53 time=18.162 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=16 ttl=53 time=18.804 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 17
Request timeout for icmp_seq 18
Request timeout for icmp_seq 19
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=20 ttl=53 time=18.495 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=21 ttl=53 time=18.679 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=22 ttl=53 time=18.329 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=23 ttl=53 time=17.928 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=24 ttl=53 time=18.112 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=25 ttl=53 time=18.294 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 26
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=27 ttl=53 time=19.147 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=28 ttl=53 time=55.835 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=29 ttl=53 time=18.194 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=30 ttl=53 time=18.429 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=31 ttl=53 time=17.719 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 32
Request timeout for icmp_seq 33
Request timeout for icmp_seq 34
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=35 ttl=53 time=17.932 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=36 ttl=53 time=44.544 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=37 ttl=53 time=17.290 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=38 ttl=53 time=18.785 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=39 ttl=53 time=41.172 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=40 ttl=53 time=17.973 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=41 ttl=53 time=18.292 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=42 ttl=53 time=18.541 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=43 ttl=53 time=18.795 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 44
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=45 ttl=53 time=18.065 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=46 ttl=53 time=33.658 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=47 ttl=53 time=30.386 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=48 ttl=53 time=18.761 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 49
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=50 ttl=53 time=18.870 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=51 ttl=53 time=25.482 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=52 ttl=53 time=20.105 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 53
Request timeout for icmp_seq 54
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=55 ttl=53 time=18.506 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=56 ttl=53 time=20.221 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=57 ttl=53 time=18.660 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=58 ttl=53 time=18.599 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 59
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=60 ttl=53 time=18.074 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=61 ttl=53 time=18.936 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=62 ttl=53 time=82.737 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 63
Request timeout for icmp_seq 64
Request timeout for icmp_seq 65
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=66 ttl=53 time=20.402 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 67
Request timeout for icmp_seq 68
Request timeout for icmp_seq 69
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=70 ttl=53 time=21.598 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=71 ttl=53 time=18.253 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 72
Request timeout for icmp_seq 73
Request timeout for icmp_seq 74
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=75 ttl=53 time=18.898 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=76 ttl=53 time=23.559 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=77 ttl=53 time=17.680 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=78 ttl=53 time=19.895 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=79 ttl=53 time=17.486 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 80
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=81 ttl=53 time=15.994 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 82
Request timeout for icmp_seq 83
Request timeout for icmp_seq 84
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=85 ttl=53 time=17.334 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=86 ttl=53 time=17.583 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=87 ttl=53 time=19.066 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=88 ttl=53 time=20.016 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=89 ttl=53 time=18.263 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=90 ttl=53 time=14.937 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=91 ttl=53 time=18.008 ms
^C
--- tivocommunity.com ping statistics ---
93 packets transmitted, 61 packets received, 34.4% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 14.937/23.632/82.737/13.482 ms



These results are from this morning. FWIW, during other slow page load events I've seen identical results, and often with much higher response times... > 200 ms... and even more dropped packets.

Steady pings to Google.com and Yahoo.com show no packet loss and good response times. No other websites are 'slow' to load for me during the same time. I believe the issue is with TCF.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are the results of another constant ping to TCF run just a few minutes ago.



Spoiler



PING tivocommunity.com (72.9.159.160): 56 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=18.738 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=4 ttl=53 time=17.582 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=5 ttl=53 time=15.941 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 6
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=7 ttl=53 time=22.614 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=8 ttl=53 time=18.690 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=9 ttl=53 time=19.917 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 10
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=11 ttl=53 time=16.447 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 12
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=13 ttl=53 time=17.542 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=14 ttl=53 time=21.604 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=15 ttl=53 time=20.960 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=16 ttl=53 time=15.722 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=17 ttl=53 time=20.904 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 18
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=19 ttl=53 time=18.992 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=20 ttl=53 time=17.100 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=21 ttl=53 time=18.742 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=22 ttl=53 time=18.253 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=23 ttl=53 time=18.431 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 24
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=25 ttl=53 time=18.955 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=26 ttl=53 time=16.512 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=27 ttl=53 time=15.727 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=28 ttl=53 time=18.406 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=29 ttl=53 time=15.917 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 30
Request timeout for icmp_seq 31
Request timeout for icmp_seq 32
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=33 ttl=53 time=15.406 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 34
Request timeout for icmp_seq 35
Request timeout for icmp_seq 36
Request timeout for icmp_seq 37
Request timeout for icmp_seq 38
Request timeout for icmp_seq 39
Request timeout for icmp_seq 40
Request timeout for icmp_seq 41
Request timeout for icmp_seq 42
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=43 ttl=53 time=16.828 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=44 ttl=53 time=15.726 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=45 ttl=53 time=18.839 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=46 ttl=53 time=17.919 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=47 ttl=53 time=17.661 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 48
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=49 ttl=53 time=22.701 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 50
Request timeout for icmp_seq 51
Request timeout for icmp_seq 52
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=53 ttl=53 time=17.992 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=54 ttl=53 time=16.050 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=55 ttl=53 time=15.243 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 56
Request timeout for icmp_seq 57
Request timeout for icmp_seq 58
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=59 ttl=53 time=15.693 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 60
Request timeout for icmp_seq 61
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=62 ttl=53 time=18.750 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=63 ttl=53 time=20.008 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=64 ttl=53 time=19.804 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=65 ttl=53 time=16.240 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 66
Request timeout for icmp_seq 67
Request timeout for icmp_seq 68
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=69 ttl=53 time=16.176 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 70
Request timeout for icmp_seq 71
Request timeout for icmp_seq 72
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=73 ttl=53 time=18.577 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=74 ttl=53 time=20.320 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 75
Request timeout for icmp_seq 76
Request timeout for icmp_seq 77
Request timeout for icmp_seq 78
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=79 ttl=53 time=19.071 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=80 ttl=53 time=20.035 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=81 ttl=53 time=18.073 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=82 ttl=53 time=15.932 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=83 ttl=53 time=20.455 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=84 ttl=53 time=18.994 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=85 ttl=53 time=20.490 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=86 ttl=53 time=17.695 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=87 ttl=53 time=18.036 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=88 ttl=53 time=14.908 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=89 ttl=53 time=17.933 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 90
Request timeout for icmp_seq 91
Request timeout for icmp_seq 92
Request timeout for icmp_seq 93
Request timeout for icmp_seq 94
Request timeout for icmp_seq 95
Request timeout for icmp_seq 96
Request timeout for icmp_seq 97
Request timeout for icmp_seq 98
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=99 ttl=53 time=18.774 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=100 ttl=53 time=18.649 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=101 ttl=53 time=17.129 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 102
64 bytes from 72.9.159.160: icmp_seq=103 ttl=53 time=18.821 ms
^C
--- tivocommunity.com ping statistics ---
104 packets transmitted, 55 packets received, 47.1% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 14.908/18.157/22.701/1.860 ms


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi BlueMerle--

Thanks for passing this on. Things seem to be running fine for me, and I haven't heard any other complaints--can other members chime in if they are seeing this? We'll keep our eyes open on this to make sure things are running smoothly.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Peter. Things are fine for me now as well. As I said, it's intermittent. 

The episode yesterday lasted for about 4 hours.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm experiencing another slow down now, though not as bad as last time. Steady pings to TCF shows 17% packet loss, while a steady ping to Google shows 0 packet loss. 

I have saved the output from both and will post if you wish.

I'm at a loss to explain this other than there being a problem here. I'm able to stream video with no problem.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Since there are no similar complaints...
Does it happen on multiple browsers?
Multiple machines?
Just from your current location or others as well?


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to admit that I'm surprised no one else seems to be experiencing this issue. And the slow down today seems to have cleared up as of now.

I'm able to duplicate the issue on multiple browsers (Chrome, FF and Safari).

Only on one machine, my laptop. That's all I use now. But, I am able to duplicate the issue on my iphone using Forum Runner when a slow down occurs. I disable WiFi on the iPhone to test

Basically two locations, different ISP's and miles apart physically. Though I only occasionally use the second location.

I'm not pointing a finger here in case it seems like I am. I just can't find any other issue with my setup (laptop, router, ISP) when these slow downs occur and I don't have any issues with any other web sites during these slow downs.

I'm open to suggestions, if you have any. Does TCF throttle in any way? I ask because I play in the WW games and will often refresh very frequently when I'm around... which can be for long periods at a time.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Whenever it's 1-2 members vs. 20-30 members all saying the same thing, it's usually an issue with the browser/machine/ISP/DNS, etc.

It sounds like you've ruled out the browser & machine, but I think we can rule out TCF as well as no one else is seeing it.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> Whenever it's 1-2 members vs. 20-30 members all saying the same thing, it's usually an issue with the browser/machine/ISP/DNS, etc.
> 
> It sounds like you've ruled out the browser & machine, but I think we can rule out TCF as well as no one else is seeing it.


I use OpenDNS and GoogleDNS on my router, always have. I don't think it's my ISP given I get the same issue with the second ISP and on my iPhone with WiFi disabled.

Can't explain why others aren't reporting this.


----------

